# Oestradiol



## Josie21 (Jan 28, 2003)

Dear Pater,
I hope you don't mind me troubling you for more advice/information. 
I have received my old (1999) GP results to pass to the new hospital and have been reading lots about test results. 
I noticed that on a Day 6 test, my FSH was good at 5.7 but my estradiol (whatever that is) was 267 (Day 6 also). I have read that although the FSH is good, the estradiol should not be over 75 on this day. Is this a sign that my eggs are knackered? I am 34 in April (so was 31 when the test was done). 
Many thanks, 
J

PS Have just had Day 4 FSH test, which came back as 7.6 but no estradiol test this time.


----------



## Josie21 (Jan 28, 2003)

Sorry about the slip of the keyboard - didn't mean to call you Dad! 
J


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Josie,

Oestradiol is the hormone produced by the follicles and the level you report is not significantly high. The FSH is more important at ths time and yours is perfectly normal.

Hope this helps!

Peter



Josie21 said:


> Dear Pater,
> I hope you don't mind me troubling you for more advice/information.
> I have received my old (1999) GP results to pass to the new hospital and have been reading lots about test results.
> I noticed that on a Day 6 test, my FSH was good at 5.7 but my estradiol (whatever that is) was 267 (Day 6 also). I have read that although the FSH is good, the estradiol should not be over 75 on this day. Is this a sign that my eggs are knackered? I am 34 in April (so was 31 when the test was done).
> ...


----------

